# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Saunacentrum De Hoeve (Retie)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Saunacentrum De Hoeve
Nonnenstraat 25
Retie (AN)

Bezoek de website van Saunacentrum De Hoeve

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Saunacentrum De Hoeve (Retie).*

----------


## Ilse34

men tweede favoriete sauna.
sluit binnenkort helaas wel.
zeer aangename sfeer.
iet wat kleinere sauna maar alles is aanwezig om te genieten.

----------

